# New to frontosa



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

hey everyone I am contemplating either setting up a small front colony or a tangynikan community tank

If I choose a front colony how many adult fish could a 90 gallon tank keep happily and healthy? ratio?
Or If that tank was not long enough I could opt for the 100 gallon which is 60xa8x20 inches (as compared to the 90 gallon 48x18x24)
Thanks everyone


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

if 100 gallon 5foot tank, I would say 1m/3f... It is a coin toss if it works or not though.


----------



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

I have in the past kept a "young" colony of 2 males and 4 females in a 90 gallon tank.
They didnt seem happy but they were healthy and breeding.

They were no where near full grown though.

I also have a buddy that has a trio (1M, 2F) WC fronts in a 90 gallon that seem to be happy and prduce tons of fry.

Everybody's experience is different and each fish is different. Its a matter of trial and error. If for some reason it does NOT work out, have a back up plan for the fronts that you will not be able to keep


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd do the tang tank in the 90 or 100 gallon tanks. If you had your heart set on frontosa and you haven't purchased the 90 or 100 yet, I would get a 6-foot tank as your minimum for frontosa. In the 6-foot, 125 gallon tank, you could start with approx 12 to 14 frontosa fry and plan on culling down to eight as they mature.


----------

